# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  [ القرآن الكريم ] الختمة الجديدة للفنان يحيى حوى

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*مؤسسة فن كلاس للانتاج الفني*
*و*
*BSMLH**.**NET*

*يقدّمان*



*الختمة الجديدة الكاملة لـ*

*{ القرآن الكريم }*





*بصوت الفنان**
يحيى حوى
*













*{ للتحميل بصيغة MP3 }

{ السور }
* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم

[ سورة الفاتحة ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/01-Alfatehah.mp3



[ سورة البقرة ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/02-AlBaqarah.mp3



[ سورة آل عمران ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/03-Al_Emran.mp3



[ سورة النساء ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/04-Alnesa'.mp3



[ سورة المائدة ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/05-Alma2eda.mp3



[ سورة الأنعام ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/06-AlAn3am.mp3



[ سورة الأعراف ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/07-AlA3raf.mp3



[ سورة الأنفال ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/08-AlAnfal.mp3



[ سورة التوبة ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/09-Altawba.mp3



[ سورة يونس ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/10-Yunus.mp3



[ سورة هود ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/11-Hood.mp3



[ سورة يوسف ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/12-Yusuf.mp3



[ سورة الرعد ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/13-Alra3d.mp3



[ سورة الحجر ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/14-Al7ejr.mp3



[ سورة ابراهيم ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/15-Ibrahim.mp3



[ سورة النحل ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/16-Alna7l.mp3



[ سورة الاسراء ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/17-AlEsraa.mp3



[ سورة الكهف ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/18-Alkahf.mp3



[ سورة مريم ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/19-Maryam.mp3



[ سورة طه ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/20-Taha.mp3



[ سورة الأنبياء ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/21-AlAnbea.mp3



[ سورة الحج ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/22-Alhaj.mp3



[ سورة المؤمنون ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/23-Almo2menon.mp3



[ سورة النور ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/24-Alnoor.mp3



[ سورة الفرقان ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/25-Alforqan.mp3



[ سورة الشعراء]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/26-Alsho3ara2.mp3



[ سورة النمل ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/27-Alnaml.mp3



[ سورة القصص ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/28-AlQasas.mp3



[ سورة العنكبوت ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/29-Al3ankabot.mp3



[ سورة الروم ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/30-Alroom.mp3



[ سورة لقمان ]

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/Yahya_Quran/31-Loqman.mp3

*




*سنقوم يومياً بادراج باقي السور بشكل متتابع ان شاء الله*

** الرجاء اخبارنا في حال وجدت أي عطل أو مشكلة في أي رابط*


*{ الختمة كاملة برابط واحد }* 
- قريبا ً- 





{ انـتـــاج }

*فن كلاس للانتاج الفني*
عمان - الأردن


{ تصميم }
*عمر الجنيدي*





*جزى الله خيراً وأجراً كل من يساهم في نشر الختمة*








*الصفحة الرسمية للنجم يحيى حوى على الفيسبوك*
http://www.facebook.com/Yahya.M.Hawwa












 

 


جــزيـل الشـكــر نـتـقـدّم به *للنجم يحيى حوى* ولادارة
مؤسسة *فن كلاس* على تعاونهم وتواصلهم مع *شبكة بسمله*






 عند النقل يرجى ذكر *المصدر*  

**


مع تحيات

*شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة* 
*BSMLH.NET*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يمكنكم الإستماع مباشرة الى الختمة الجديدة بصوت الفنان يحيى حوى عبر صفحتنا على الفيسبوك
من هنا*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

في ميزان حسناتك اخي هدوء ..

----------

